# Cdc ethernet rindis driver



## krishvit (Nov 22, 2010)

Our newly installed IBM Server [x-series]with Windows Server 2003 OS is indicating that a driver for _" rindis/cdc server" i_ is needed -- where can this driver be downloaded from - any help will be thankfully appreciated


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Search the IBM Support site for Support type *Series X* and use *Installing the RNDIS/CDC USB network device driver & the Integrated Management Module (IMM) firmware* as the search phrase.

Then select the document that matches your Server Machine Type (the 4 digit Type code), that should lead you to the driver and instructions for your system.


----------

